# Emergency Numbers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

emergency Numbers
Ambulance (public): 112 
Police: 155
Fire: 110
Emergency: 115
Tourism Police
Istanbul, tel: (0212) 527 4503
Ankara, tel: (0312) 384 0606


----------

